# how many reps when deadlifting



## kev d

hi everyone, just wondering how many reps you do when deadlifting? have been doing ten up till now but have started feeling pain in left wrist which am thinking has been caused by lifting strap cutting into it for bit to long, so woz thinking a would lower rep range which would mean less time with wrist being crushed wi strap but dont no how many reps to go down to? love deadlifting and defo think it has thickened up whole upper body so defo dont want to stop doing them, cheers


----------



## solidcecil

I always stick around 4-6 reps for deadlift


----------



## WilsonR6

I switch occasionally, mostly do heavy as possible for 8

Every 3 or 4 weeks I add a few plates and go for as heavy as possible for 1/2/3

Seems to work for me


----------



## RockyD

Drop the straps and just use chalk. When I started DLing I remember someone telling me that if you don't use straps and instead just build up your grip strength , it will never be your grip that fails 1st on deads, and TBH I have found it to be true in my case.


----------



## Hooded

^^^ so true


----------



## K1NGCA1N

Depends on how I feel this week I have been low weights(110kg) 10-12 reps as I'm just getting back into it after being ill. Heavy weights 6-8


----------



## jon-kent

Depends on my training at the time, for grip and muscle endurance ive been made to do 100kg for 2 sets of 20 (fcuking agony)

Or normal strength stuff (heavy) between 3-6 reps


----------



## Hooded

I personally don't see the point in going over 5 reps on deads I prefer doing heavy triples but I train as a powerlifter...

And 100% drop the straps there is nothing more alpha than chalking up for them heavy deads


----------



## Tom90

5 for me, after that I think my form would start to go..


----------



## Muscle Supermkt

Keep the reps fairly low if you're going for a max weight.

However, it's always fun to mix it up and throw in a high rep set of deadlifts. Be prepared to see stars :lol:


----------



## Guest

I do the 5x5, not because i'm following the strongman routine, but I do find 5 reps to be on the money for me , after 3 sets I up the weight and for sets 4 & 5 I will probably get 5 reps then 4. I'm burnt out then. I gotta use straps though, i'm pretty sure my hands are muffed up as I cannot improve grip at all. Too many bone breaks over the years probably going to have arthritis later in life.


----------



## todski

i aim for 5 reps and do 3 sets building the weight up


----------



## murphy2010

as long as you put in max effort most rep ranges will work


----------



## rsooty

I do 2 x 10 warm up sets then do 8/6/4, adding weight each set, however decided to try going to failure on my last set today and got 8 good reps.

Overhand grip on all but last set, mixed grip with chalk on last set. I don't fancy straps as I want to build my grip up as well.


----------



## engllishboy

1-5 normally. However after starting wendlers 5/3/1 BBB, the last set of the lift has been for reps, and then 5 sets of 10 at a lower weight. Fvcking killed me the first time I did that lol


----------



## Natty.Solider

I started dead lifting 5 weeks ago. I do 5-6 reps usually, already up to 200kg. But for 6 reps that's too much weight. 160kg is a nice sweet spot for me really brings out back thickness.


----------



## L11

10.. My grip fails first and I'm trying to improve it before I resort to straps.. Might try chalk though


----------



## exvigourbeast

1 to 5 for me. Think its a crap exercise form a bodybuilding point of view though regardless of rep range


----------



## scott.taylor

Always stuck to 5x5 for Deads, Liquid Chalk, no straps


----------



## Rick89

exvigourbeast said:


> 1 to 5 for me. Think its a crap exercise form a bodybuilding point of view though regardless of rep
> 
> range


I dont think any other lit comes close for building muscle in back

alot of the time all i do is deads and mine has grown well from this,


----------



## exvigourbeast

Rick89 said:


> I dont think any other lit comes close for building muscle in back
> 
> alot of the time all i do is deads and mine has grown well from this,


Love heavy barbell rows for back mass myself. I started doing deadlifts as the mainstay of my back day in about October having previously done barbell rows then Hammer rows and maybe throwing in some dumbell rows and would have to say Ive lost a bit , especially in the upper and outer back despite the deadlift going up 50kg during that time.

I think they hit everything in upper back a bit but nothing alot so you end up moving massive weights but not really ending up with the muscle mass to show for it. I enjoy deadlifts though and have a secret fantasy of doing something in a an entry level strongman one day so I will keep doing them as obviously barbell rows have little practical value for that kind of thing.


----------



## Robbie

Maximum of 5, minimum of 1.


----------



## Guest

Just started GVT again so 10 sets of 10 with 130kg this week. Not fun!


----------



## Rick89

exvigourbeast said:


> Love heavy barbell rows for back mass myself. I started doing deadlifts as the mainstay of my back day in about October having previously done barbell rows then Hammer rows and maybe throwing in some dumbell rows and would have to say Ive lost a bit , especially in the upper and outer back despite the deadlift going up 50kg during that time.
> 
> I think they hit everything in upper back a bit but nothing alot so you end up moving massive weights but not really ending up with the muscle mass to show for it. I enjoy deadlifts though and have a secret fantasy of doing something in a an entry level strongman one day so I will keep doing them as obviously barbell rows have little practical value for that kind of thing.


i compete in strongman myself buddy really enjoyable

once you get strong on them they give you loads of mass IMO


----------



## exvigourbeast

Rick89 said:


> i compete in strongman myself buddy really enjoyable
> 
> once you get strong on them they give you loads of mass IMO


Possibly where I am going wrong with them then mate lol. Im ok at them given the amount of time training but I think "really strong" is a wee way off for me. Knocking on door of 300kg at mo and want 330kg by spring but grip is a weakness.


----------



## Rick89

exvigourbeast said:


> Possibly where I am going wrong with them then mate lol. Im ok at them given the amount of time training but I think "really strong" is a wee way off for me. Knocking on door of 300kg at mo and want 330kg by spring but grip is a weakness.


sounds about same as me lol

my max is 300 from floor but have done 320 from block with no straps, my grip is solid its hammies i think letting me down and power in general


----------



## exvigourbeast

Rick89 said:


> sounds about same as me lol
> 
> my max is 300 from floor but have done 320 from block with no straps, my grip is solid its hammies i think letting me down and power in general


I cant do 300 without straps mate. In fact I don't know what I can do without straps. Need to sort it out and get some grip work in


----------



## Ben_Dover

Dont use straps get some liquid chalk from myprotein.

But I do 10 light warmup, 10 medium warmup, then working set, usually manage 10,8,6 roughly speaking


----------



## Guest

Anyone doing sets of 8-12? Always thought it was the 8-12 rep range which was best for hypertrophy?


----------



## Dezw

Between 3 - 5 with good form is ideal.

I take my time, and reset my position after each rep to make sure the form is spot on.

Seen so many people hurting their back doing deadlifts, but it's not deadlifts that do that, it's deadlifts with bad techniquem guys trying to rip the bar off the floor.


----------



## Grantewhite

4 sets 12/10/8/6 increase 20kg per lift and i do 12 skull crushers at 30kg in my rest period between lifts.


----------



## simonthepieman

Anything over 5 is cardio


----------



## The Cheese

Between 3 and 5 reps. Any lower than 3 and I start hitting the weight where my form begins to go and I risk injury.

If I ever feel like going over 5 reps, I do rack pulls instead. I can go heavier, it's safer and I feel that I get more benefit from it. Because high reps means lower weight, lifting a deadlift for 10 normally just feels like cardio. Rack Pulls, I can just keep lifting heavy until I fail and not worry too much that I'm going to screw my back up.


----------



## lambrettalad

1 light set for warm up 10-15 reps then slightly heavier for 10-15 reps.

Then 5×5 as heavy as possible.

Love dead lifts


----------



## Super_G

I do 5x5 one week then 4x8 the next. What works for me though might not work for you. Find what you think works and stick with it


----------



## marknorthumbria

i start from no plates, and put 1 plate on, 1 minute rest times untill i get to 4 plates and then increase rest times and keep going till i cant anymore.. i like volume


----------

